# DIY CNC in new Woodsmith



## tomp913 (Mar 7, 2014)

Just got the new Woodsmith magazine and it had the first of a two-part article on building your own CNC. Only skimmed it so far, but it looks as if the bed and frame are made out of plywood, with the bed made as a torsion box. Second part will cover building the working parts.


----------



## sreilly (May 22, 2018)

Interesting article for sure. Looks like a high level of detail and what a better way to understand how a tool actually works. I wonder how it stands up to ready made? Looks like a Stumpy Nubs type project.....


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Interesting, the guide rails for the Y axis are made from plywood and they are guiding metal V bearings. I wonder how long it will be before the rails fail!


----------



## sreilly (May 22, 2018)

So if you're a member see this link for the video


----------



## Dan1951 (Mar 21, 2011)

In the "Sawdust" editor's note at the front of the magazine, Vince notes that Chris, the designer, built the prototype 4 years ago and has used it ever since in his personal shop. Seems like it it's robust enough to last quite a while.


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

MEBCWD said:


> Interesting, the guide rails for the Y axis are made from plywood and they are guiding metal V bearings. I wonder how long it will be before the rails fail!


The plans call for the plywood rails to be capped on both edges with aluminum angle to provide a long-wearing surface for the V-bearings. I don't think I would build one, but with an estimated cost of $1,300 for all materials and parts (not including the cost of software), it might be a way for someone to get into CNC work. The 24" x 48" bed area is also an attractive feature.


----------



## UglySign (Nov 17, 2015)

Gaffboat said:


> The plans call for the plywood rails to be capped on both edges with aluminum angle to provide a long-wearing surface for the V-bearings. I don't think I would build one, but with an estimated cost of $1,300 for all materials and parts (not including the cost of software), it might be a way for someone to get into CNC work. The 24" x 48" bed area is also an attractive feature.



A machine like that is very safe for cutting polyiso.


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Gaffboat said:


> The plans call for the plywood rails to be capped on both edges with aluminum angle to provide a long-wearing surface for the V-bearings. I don't think I would build one, but with an estimated cost of $1,300 for all materials and parts (not including the cost of software), it might be a way for someone to get into CNC work. The 24" x 48" bed area is also an attractive feature.


I just wonder if the rails will hold up against the constant movement of the gantry with the added weight of the router. The rails are only supported at five points spaced a foot apart but they are mounted to a torsion box. I do know they say the prototype has been running for a couple of years. I went to their website to see what electronics they were using but they were not listed like the magazine suggests. I guess they will update their site when the next issue is released.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Tom , I can’t find the article, but 
this is a Joes cnc , and to keep costs down Joe uses metal angle iron for the V bearings to ride on. 
The V bearing also need to be continually adjusted as the angle iron wears. I was going to build this version myself,as to me it’s the best bang for the buck , but I’m really wanting use linear bearings now . 
At 10:30 you can see how the carriage works on the rails


----------



## Bruce Macdonald (Jul 3, 2019)

*Woodsmith CNC router*

Hi all,
I am almost complete on the Woodsmith CNC router build. See my blog in Lumberjocks for details.

lumberjocks.com - topics - 303929

I can assure you the rails are very robust and I am convinced they will last a long time. It's a great build but room for improvement. The pics below are quite old, I'll get some new ones up.
Feel free to contact me if anyone wants to discuss the build.


----------



## Alden52 (May 12, 2020)

The rails are not plywood but aluminum angle iron.


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

Well, technically they would simply be 'aluminum angle' and not 'aluminum angle _iron_'. :wink:

Head on over to the introduction area and tell us a little about yourself and complete your profile, please.

David


----------



## Alden52 (May 12, 2020)

Quite right on the aluminum angle. My introduction is now posted.


----------



## Alden52 (May 12, 2020)

I just got the plans and am excited about building it. I may make a few modifications 
such as extending the x axis to 36 inches.


----------



## Dan1951 (Mar 21, 2011)

In a Woodsmith Friday VLOG posted a few months ago, Chris Fitch, the CNC's designer, noted that his prototype has been in heavy production use in their shop for a couple of years and still works well. Good testimony to its durability .


----------



## Bruce Macdonald (Jul 3, 2019)

I built the CNC from Woodsmith and posted a blog of the build to me website here.
https://brucemacdonald.wixsite.com/macteam/cnc-router
Feel free to contact me directly if you'd like to chat about the unit.
Totally a two thumbs up project. Changed my life!
Bruce


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Bruce Macdonald said:


> I built the CNC from Woodsmith and posted a blog of the build to me website here.
> https://brucemacdonald.wixsite.com/macteam/cnc-router
> *Feel free to contact me directly if you'd like to chat about the unit.*
> Totally a two thumbs up project. Changed my life!
> Bruce


talk about it here...
help many...


----------



## senorwanderer (May 18, 2020)

wow that's great!


----------



## edreich (Jun 16, 2020)

Bruce,

I am considering building this CNC. You mentioned there is room for improvement in your post. I would love to discuss your ideas before building.

Thanks 

Ed


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

Welcome to the forum, Ed! Add your first name to your profile to clear the N/a in the side panel, head over to the introduction area and tell us a little about yourself.

I removed your personal email address so you don't get hit by spammers. Use the PM to get in touch with Bruce and y'all can swap email addresses that way.

David


----------



## Dan1951 (Mar 21, 2011)

As a testimony for the robustness of the build, Chis Fitch, the designer, noted not long ago that his original prototype has been in use in his shops at home and at the magazine/TV show for a couple of years now.


----------

